
Momentum for Basic Income Builds - jonbaer
https://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2020/09/17/momentum-for-basic-income-builds-as-pandemic-drags-on
======
pneill
I'm not opposed to basic income, but before we do something like that I think
we owe it to people to teach them how to actually use money. If you look at
the US Bureau of Labor Statistics for people making less than 50K a year,
you'll see stuff that blows you mind.
[https://www.bls.gov/cex/2019/CrossTabs/sizbyinc/xtwo.PDF](https://www.bls.gov/cex/2019/CrossTabs/sizbyinc/xtwo.PDF)

For example, a family of two making less $15K a year is spending $1,800 on
restaurants. A family with that income should not know what the inside of a
restaurant looks like.

Giving people money without the knowledge or skills on how to use that money
effectively is throwing that money away. I wonder if other countries that have
basic income programs do a better job education their people on how to use
money?

